# Общий раздел > Авто, Мото, Вело и другая техника >  Тачка на прокачку

## Asteriks

*Здесь говорим про разные сервисные центры, СТО, мойки, ремонт "ваших любимых". Где лучше, где хуже, где дешевле и выгоднее и т. д. А ещё делимся тем, где и что видели необычного и прокачанного.*

----------


## Sanych

Для меня тяжковатый вопрос  Чиню по большому счёту у друзей в гараже, а мыть предпочитаю сам.

----------


## Stych

На Рокосовского в гаражах, с обратной стороны есть электрик, Вася что ли)) Ну короче пару раз приезжали с друзьями, так по мелочи подделать машинку. Так он молодец, быстро и дешево делал. Ежели надо чето с элетрикой пошаманить, так я порекомендую пожалуй.

----------


## Asteriks

_Помните передачу "Тачка на прокачку"? Очень мне она нравится. 
_
_«Тачка на прокачку»:_ Идея программы придется по душе всем автолюбителям, у которых желания фатально не совпадают с возможностями! Хозяин волшебного гаража (он же известный рэппер Xzibit) подыскивает счастливчика, которому не повезло быть владельцем максимально «убитой» машины и повезло встретиться рэпперу на пути. Любовь к музыке, наличие ржавой консервной банки на колесах и невозможность своими силами превратить ее во что-нибудь более достойное – это отличный шанс попасть в программу «Тачка на прокачку!» Счастливчик получает из ремонта самый настоящий красавец-автомобиль и из всеобщего посмешища превращается во всеобщий объект зависти, причем совершенно бесплатно. *Нам бы так!*

_А ведь и у нас есть подобные любители, которые из своих "Копеек" делают неизвестно какие изюминки. Хотелось бы увидеть нечто подобное в этой теме._

----------


## RixAlex

Мне надоел обычный ржавый синий "Аист" и я решил его немного выделить из остальных.Первоначально он выглядел ещё хуже чем на этой фотке
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Потом было так
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
И в итоге получилось вот такое)
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Asteriks

Во такая машинка в клеточку. Как вам?

----------


## Jemal

А чево не в звездочки?

----------


## Asteriks

Думаю, или шотландец какой прокачал, или Доктор Ватсон.

----------


## vova230

Точно, надо свой старый велик покрасить. В золотой металик.

----------


## Адмирал

> На Рокосовского в гаражах, с обратной стороны есть электрик, Вася что ли)) Ну короче пару раз приезжали с друзьями, так по мелочи подделать машинку. Так он молодец, быстро и дешево делал. Ежели надо чето с элетрикой пошаманить, так я порекомендую пожалуй.


тока не ВАСЯ а ВАНЯ - и шаманит он в основном только по мелочам или чуть больше, а что дольше 30 минут то это гора отговорок...

----------


## Stych

Ты б еще позже написал)) Я уже с ним не работаю, по электрике один чел, по сварке другой, по подвеске и двигателю третий, половина засекречена, нелегалы)). А вот одного посоветую. За Фениксом в СТО работает Катуша Вячеслав Адамович. Отличный специалист. Рекомендую.

----------

